Ask HN: What open source collaborative drawing platform you recommend? - unusximmortalis
======
ocdtrekkie
Depends heavily on what you want it to do. EtherDraw is kinda fun, but it's a
hobby project, and it's pretty simple.

~~~
unusximmortalis
I need to integrate it to a platforms that brings together mentors (in all
kinds of fields) and mentees. It has to support drawing mainly, I will extend
it to formulas.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Have you looked at Sandstorm.io? It runs instances of EtherDraw (I packaged
it) as well as things like ShareLaTeX and iPython, which are pretty popular
for education.

They're still working on ways to connect apps to other apps, but it'll be
similar to an intent/capability system.

~~~
unusximmortalis
glancing through... great work! I will take a closer look at everything what's
in there. final thing for me is a collaborative voice+drawing+writing board
(math formulas is a nice to have for v1 and a must in v2) thank you

------
unusximmortalis
in the meantime I found this
[https://togetherjs.com/](https://togetherjs.com/)

which looks very good so far

